# Adelaide Forum Get Together



## jayse (18/5/04)

ok a date is now set and everyone is invited as long as you bring beer.
Comercial beer is alright if its not mega swill though.
The date is the 13th of june which is the sunday of the longweekend. The day after the goliath brew day and the day before the grumpy yeast guru show.
So it will be a big weekend for adelaide brewers or any interstate brewers willing to get in the car and come over.
So come and met the harley riding brewer from the top end and get charged up while we brew some beer.
It will be a all day affair and anyone who wants to roll out a swag or whatever please feel free too stay.
Maybe do a BBQ lunch and pizza for tea or something like that for anyone who's up for going all day.
address is 7 alderney ave clearview.

I'll be doing a all grain brew but would like anyone who wants to bring there gear along and brew as well.
So far i think i have talked wedge into brewing also. GMK and anyone else if you want to bring your stuff please do, we will all have a brew off.

Hope to see you all here.
cheers Jayse


----------



## wee stu (18/5/04)

Have a great weekend with the Adelaide guys Big D. 
I have unavoidable family commitments that long weekend - so make sure you get lots of photos to post. 
Easy on me guys, not like me to miss a pissup (or 3  ).
Catch up with you the week before or after, Big D.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (18/5/04)

cool, see your HERMS in action then? I will be in that like a shot!

Will make a couple pizzas to bring along

Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse (18/5/04)

my pump is currently out of action JM but will hopefully have it repaired by then.
hmm maybe i should go fix it now.

Stu will charge our glasses at noon for you.

Jayse


----------



## chiller (18/5/04)

Will the new brew stand be ready by then Jayse?

I can feel a weekend of brew well and trully in the making.

Looking forward to it.

Steve.


----------



## Batz (18/5/04)

I wish I could be there Jayse

Have a great time guys , have a beer or three for me

Going to do it again GMK?  sounded like a comp. day almost too me


----------



## SteveSA (18/5/04)

Excellent Jayse.
As I'm being dragged away on a wine tasting on the 12th I will not be able to make Goliaths' Big Brew Tasting.

I'll look forward to the 13th instead.

It's unlikely I'll be brewing on that day at this stage but we'll see closer to the time.

My "admission" is CC'ing as we speak.

C&B
Steve


----------



## ozdevil (18/5/04)

Jayse

ya can count me in to spend a day drinking a few brews... but i dont think i will brew on the day thou...

now i am looking forward to both days

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## jayse (18/5/04)

chiller, the stand will hopefully be ready as i know you won't go within cooee of my HLT as is sitting(just) on top of a make shift contraption ready to fail and kill someone.
eitherway i'll make it idiot/drunk proof for the day.


Batz will also charge a glass for you. GMK don't be but of by my 'brew off' statement as there is still sometime before this get together. iam just going over some possible ideas for the day.

steveSA and OZ will see you then.
so far i'll have on tap that day, the mash paddle, brown porter, dry stout , cream ale, yakima chief demon ale and a skunk fart half english half U.S pale ale.

There's still a few brewers yet to reply but i/we hope to get everyone along on this day.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## Boots (20/5/04)

Hi Jayse,

It's a bit early to guarantee, but I'll rock up for at least a couple of hours / beers :chug: 

Cheers mate


----------



## big d (20/5/04)

guys
hate to be the bearer of bad news but the sister has planned a family get together on this day.found out this morning after night shift.it looks like a lunch time affair so im still hoping to sneak out in the arvo to have a few beers with you guys.will still be going to goliaths and the grumpys yeast meet.

cheers
dave


----------



## Batz (20/5/04)

I know how you feel big d  

Family got in the way of my beer tour as well :angry:


----------



## jayse (20/5/04)

Hmm family.  
Anyway as it is early days yet a change of date could be possible.
For instance the monday before we all head out to grumpies or anyday during the week, but that may not fit well with most others we will have to wait and see. 
Still if your able to get out after your family show bigd that might still make the sunday the best day as we can go as late into the evening as we like. :chug: 

Cheers Jayse


----------



## dicko (24/5/04)

Big D, Jayse and the boys,
I just have noticed that Grumpy Thomas has changed the Wyeast meeting fom Monday to Sunday 13th.
So Monday might be good at Jayse's place and that would let Big D off the hook with the rellies on Sunday.
Its not my call so i'll leave it to you guys to work it out.
Cheers


----------



## wee stu (24/5/04)

Here's another date to add to your Big D diary.

Wednesday 16 June, from 4:30pm at the Belgian Beer Cafe in the East end of the city.

Meet Big D and his dad, and sip on a few well crafted Belgian ales and lagers. Won't be a cheap night out, but promises to be a good one

This is where it is Belgian Beer Cafe - where it is

Let us know if you can make it - PM me or Big D, or tell the world on ahb!


----------



## jayse (25/5/04)

like dicko posted the yeast guru day has been brought forward and now posses a small prob for the sunday.  
So maybe if we can get a show of hands for everyone up for making the forum get together on the monday.
Still we have a couple weeks to sort details so everyone let me know what they want to do.
But it looks like monday might be a better day for it. :chug: 
We can start early in the day so all those having to work the next day have plenty of time doing brew stuff or just drinking then get home reasonbly early. B) 

We will have a 'randall the enamal animal' and many, many beers to try. :chug: 

Anyway will work it all out this week but if a change of date is in order then i think it may be for the best to insure we can make the best day out of it we can.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## ozdevil (25/5/04)

well the Monday is cool with me jayse on the brew day just dont let me near anything that is hot 

Wee stu glad to see you going to be shouting the bar at the Belgian bar cafe  only kidding mate hopefully will be able toattend that one as well

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## wee stu (25/5/04)

ozdevil said:


> Wee stu glad to see you going to be shouting the bar at the Belgian bar cafe


 hadn't planned on it being that *short *a session!


----------



## GMK (25/5/04)

You guys should start using the calender and post the events on there...

I think the monday is much better....

should be there - but dont think i will be brewing - my turn to drink, advise, drink, stir the boiler, drink, and most important of all....

Show Jayse how to add hops in Handfulls :lol:


----------



## Batz (25/5/04)

Advise

Drink

Stir the boiler 

Advise

Drink

Add hops by the handful


Does'nt sound any different to me Ken


----------



## SteveSA (25/5/04)

Monday will be fine with me Jayse. I'll just need to take the Tues off to recover. How terrible.


----------



## jayse (25/5/04)

GMK said:


> stir the boiler


 you calling me a boiler GMK? :lol: 

Hope to see everyone here on the 'MONDAY' then.
So now the adelaide brewing forum guys meet is now monday the 14th, the queens birthday. :chug: 
So come celebrate the day with brewers. :chug: 

Cheers Jayse


----------



## wee stu (25/5/04)

SteveSA said:


> Monday will be fine with me Jayse. I'll just need to take the Tues off to recover. How terrible.


 what the hell Steve, why not "chill" out and take the Wednesday off too and join Big D, me and the rest at the Belgian Beer Cafe. (Apparently it's OzDevil's shout)

and... don't forget to raise a glass to me and batz at 12 on the Monday .... absent friends and all that.


----------



## big d (25/5/04)

change of grumpys dates is looking like a blessing in disguise.

monday is looking real good for me jayse


big d


----------



## big d (25/5/04)

and heres some pics of randall.

empty


----------



## big d (25/5/04)

one more so you can see his size


----------



## jayse (25/5/04)

Looking good bigd.
I think i have enough tassie goldings to fill that up.
Looks like the monday is gunna be better for all. 
Looking forward to it like a kid before santa comes.

Jayse


----------



## Batz (25/5/04)

One lotto win and I am there too !

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## GMK (25/5/04)

Batz said:


> One lotto win and I am there too !
> 
> :chug: :chug: :chug:


 Batz....

If i win lotto i will pay your ticket...  

and a few of these... :chug:


----------



## ozdevil (25/5/04)

> what the hell Steve, why not "chill" out and take the Wednesday off too and join Big D, me and the rest at the Belgian Beer Cafe. (Apparently it's OzDevil's shout)



I don't mind to have a bit of a shout across the room Wee stu   (Apperently its Wee Stus buying the drinks  :lol: )

cheers and Beers
ozdevil


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/5/04)

Not sure if I can make the Monday jayse.
Will know when time gets nearer.

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA (26/5/04)

wee stu said:


> what the hell Steve, why not "chill" out and take the Wednesday off too and join Big D, me and the rest at the Belgian Beer Cafe. (Apparently it's OzDevil's shout)
> 
> and... don't forget to raise a glass to me and batz at 12 on the Monday .... absent friends and all that.


Stu,

It's easier to go to work on Wed. I work in the city too so a 4.30 kick off would suit me just fine. Even finer will be you and Oz shouting all night.  I did read that right didn't I??

We'll be sure to hoist an ale in the absentees' honour at 12... and Randall's... OFTEN!

C&B
Steve


----------



## jayse (26/5/04)

TDA, let us know what or who will get in your way and I will come round and sort them or it out.  :lol: 
For your batch of oatmeal stout I reckon I could be a hired hit man. h34r: :lol: 



Cheers and buttcracks, Jayse


----------



## Batz (26/5/04)

Looks like I may have to be back in Adelaide in November , might as well keep these things flowing 

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## jayse (27/5/04)

Cool batz, I might actaully know how to brew buy then. :huh: 


Cheers Jayse


----------



## wee stu (27/5/04)

SteveSA said:


> Even finer will be you and Oz shouting all night.  I did read that right didn't I??
> 
> C&B
> Steve


 I reckon I might match Ozdevil shout for shout.

Could be a pretty dry night, but :lol:


----------



## jayse (7/6/04)

Not long now guys.
Don't forget the date change to monday the 14th.
Also i will be doing a all grain demo at goliaths on saturday the 12th for all those interest in coming along.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/6/04)

Reckon I'll make it for an hour or two in the afternoon jayse.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Darren (7/6/04)

Jayse,
I hope to get there too. Might have to bring along my little assistant though.
cheers
Darren


----------



## GMK (7/6/04)

Jayse

I hope to make it for a while on the day...

Can you post an itinery for the day....

Thanks


----------



## wee stu (7/6/04)

Have I mentioned how *annoyed* I am that I can't get to any of the long weekend get togethers.

For all of you who do survive the weekend, however, don't forget Big D is also holding court in the Belgium Beer Cafe, in the East End of the city from 4.30pm on Wednesday 16th June.


----------



## GMK (7/6/04)

Sorry Wee Stu...cant make the belgian cafe do...


----------



## Boots (7/6/04)

Jayse,

I'm now not going to be in town for the weekend, so I won't be able to make it. Sorry mate, hope you have a good one.


----------



## jayse (8/6/04)

Looking forward to see you all on the day, sorry you can't make it boots.

GMK the only intinery for the day is a list of beers to try really.
I'll wake up maybe a little worse for wear from the grumpy show the nite before and get the mash underway around 11-12am.
The brew will be down by about 4pm.
The BBQ lunch is deffintly not formal at all so will just crank it up whenever where ready. Also we will be having another BBQ later on in the day as a few people are gunna tie one on after the brew is finished etc.
So basically the day will go from around 11 and lunch around 1-2pm then another BBQ for tea around 5-6pm then for anyone who is sill up for it we will make the most of the day and keep going into the evening.
I have just asked people to bring whatever they like ie some meat and whatever but no need to go to too much effort. If you can make up some nibbles or a salad or whatever cool but if not no big deal.
I'll have all my toys in action such as the herms system and hop back also i'll bring out the counter pressure bottle filler and show you how that works.

Also GMK i left a nonic at your house last time and the time before i left my fullers bottles could you bring them back for me?

Seeya you all then.
Cheers Jayse


----------



## crackers (8/6/04)

i've gotta stop looking at this thread.
i'm getting jealous.  

have a good day guys
crackers


----------



## GMK (8/6/04)

OK

Jayse will look for the fullers bottle - what was/is the nonic.


----------



## jayse (8/6/04)

GMK the nonic is the king of all ale glasses.
Its properly better known simply as a imperial pint glass here in oz.
here's a pic.

Cheers Jayse
PS have you got some of the anzac day brew ready for tasting? :chug:


----------



## GMK (8/6/04)

the 666 is in the cccube.
i will put some in a 1.25ltr pet tonight and gas it up....

i dont remember the nonic though...


----------



## jayse (20/6/04)

A week later, thats the time it took to recover after all the Adelaide brew adventures :chug: , here's some of what I do remember.


Starting the weekend Saturday morning after just 4.5 hours of sleep seemed like a challange. In the end though the Mash demo at Goliaths was a roaring success starting the day with of course meeting Bigd and having beers with dicko and JSB. The demonstration went well and I was happy with my presention to quite a large crowd.  

Home to bed with brewery in tow and a good nite sleep. The next day I did a few hours of 'sampling' beer before hitting grumpies for the very good wyeast nite.
With four pro brewers from micro brewerys and brewers from all over the place in attendance it was a great turn out.
If we didn't learn much, which we did, we learn't, if we hadn't already,GMK can talk. :blink: 

Then home to bed again for more much needed sleep and no idea what I was brewing the next day.
Morning comes and the idea of doing the famous SSOS recipe seems like a good idea. So I weigh up 8kg of marris otter and make some plan of attack.
Then the brewers start rolling in with Bigd and dicko first to arrive both as exited as I about getting together and drinking and talking beer.
Anyway the day was as most of you have heard a little bit of a swim through for some of us including myself. :chug: 
Too many beers to mention and around 15 of us forum guys had a awesome day indeed.
In all we didn't drink the same beer twice with the range we had, but like a few I had quite large samples of each.
I won't do any name dropping as everyone can speak for themselves as is, most involved are on here at AHB.


So the next day is a well needed day off and then a belgian ale drink/chat with a few other AHB guys the next nite.
Going over hmmm I wasn't taking notes again sorry :chug: 


Then to top it off if some of us hadn't had enough of each others ugly mugs we have another small gathering of some of the clan today to watch steveSA brew.


All in all I think a brew week to go down in the history books.  
Here's to the Adelaide brewers. :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Cheers Jayse


----------



## dicko (21/6/04)

Yes Jayse, another good week on the "brew trail".

I would like to thank you for your hospitality and another enjoyable brew day at the "Skunk Fart Brewery" and I would also like to thank Goliaths and Grumpys for their functions as well. 
The Irish Red Ale from April 1 was brilliant. 
Great stuff Dave Stewart.
JM also made some tasting available for Big D and others but i unfortunately missed that event.

It was great to catch up with all the guys and to meet some new ones that I had missed last time - TDA, Darren, Big D, and others that I can't now recall their names, probably due to alcohol induced memory loss.

Mrs Dicko enjoyed the company of the other girls on Sunday at Grumpy's and that helped to relieve any tension that may have been present with me attending so many functions.

Thanks also to Chiller (Steve) for his assistance with Beersmith (still under assessment) and with info on washing liquid yeasts, this gives me one more thing to think about.

All in all a wicked week which I thoroughly enjoyed.

Cheers and thanks to all,


----------



## Batz (21/6/04)

One thing is for sure , Adelaide guys , be it the homebrew shops or the brewers , you guys know how to make someone welcome

And you like drinking beer too !

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## ozdevil (21/6/04)

Gday All

I have to agree with others it has been an excellent week here in Adelaide for all the adelaide brewers.. unfortunately i missed out on the goliaths day but the rest i mananged to attend to..

i thought it was great night up at grumpys for the wyeast night and then on to jayses the next for top session on tasting everyones beer but unfortunately i cant remember to much from that day except that i had to be last to leave.. some top brew was shed around that day....which makes me want to get into all grain the more...

Then on Wednesday night at belgium beer cafe my pockets were empty becuase of the price of eer in this place but i dont mind paying top dollar for some good drinking beer... 

then sunday spending another day watching Stevesa brew his all grain beer at chillers 

Anyway it was great meeting up with all the guys again and great to meet you as well Big D...

These days are great in my opionion as every event I have managed to walk out with some more knowledge that i have taken in my small memory bank and if it was for these events i most likey would be wanting to stay just an everyday extract brewer but its really encouraging me to take my brewing to the next steps in my brewing..

So a special thanks goes out to all the brewers that have allowed me at their premises so far to watch and learn...as i have found its just not about the end product but there is alot to be said about the makings of good beer 

looking forward to the next brew day 

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## wedge (21/6/04)

sounds like you all had a great time. Hopefully i can make it next time. I did see your set up at Goliath's though Jayse. It made mine look so safe! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayse (24/9/05)

morning brewers,
Just pulling up this old thread to say sometime in november it looks like randall will be coming out again and will be having another swim through here at the skunk fart brewery.
I don't forsee brewing that day as the last time the brew was the last thing on my mind. Might maybe roast up some pork and maybe even ferment some cabbage in advance or something along those lines.
Anyway just a quick note to give some advanced notice of a brew day in planning for bigd's next visit.

Love to see everyone here, like i said i may cook up a feed that day rather than brew and have a bit of brew fun and games.


Iam gonna crawl
Jayse


----------



## roach (26/9/05)

Good idea Jayse and will be there depending on the date. If the date is right(ie not too early) it might also be a good opportunity to do the SA xmas case swap at the same time. Don't want to hijack the existing xmas case arrangements, nor Jayse's get together idea, but what do people reckon??


----------



## big d (26/9/05)

the only problem i can forsee is that im not in adelaide for along time.arriving on a wednesday flying out monday.w/end will have to be spent with my parents and sister (havent seen them in over 2 years) so that really only leaves thursday or friday .i will no more closer to november.


cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (26/9/05)

That really does put a bit of a dampner on things, if everyones wallets have recovered from last time we could hit the city on the friday nite for a meal and beer. Just tossing around possibillities. Maybe grumpingtons even.
The other possibility is your not a real brewer if you let your family get in the way of a brewday  



Cheers
Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/9/05)

Do we have a proposed date for this jayse, big d?


----------



## jayse (27/9/05)

Bigd will have to answer that one, all i know is november. Enough time to brew up a special batch or two for the occasion.

Jayse


----------



## Aaron (29/9/05)

I am going to brew on Monday and the GF has to go to work.

If anyone feels like dropping by and having a couple of ales PM me and I can give you the details.


----------

